# Dodge Diesel Question



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 2007 Dodge 2500 mega cab with the 6.7L engine. the engine light came on the other day so I went to the local auto parts store they put it on the machine. and the code said the turbo boost pressure not detected. it came back with 
open or short circuit condition
poor electrical connection
faulty ICP sensor
EGR system fault
or Engine mechanical condition
the truck runs just fine and the light comes for a while then goes out, then goes back on. I have checked the wires
and connectors and they all seem to be tight. 
Has anyone with the 6.7L engine had a similar problem.

Thanks for any help


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is it out of warranty? If not let dodge look at it, if it is then you may want to get gauges so you can see what the truck is doing.

BTW what was the actual code number that came in?


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Is it out of warranty? If not let dodge look at it, if it is then you may want to get gauges so you can see what the truck is doing.
> 
> BTW what was the actual code number that came in?


The Auto Zone slip says P2262


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Just like you come here for camper advice you need to find a dodge forum they will help you out a ton. I got to powerstroke.org for ford diesel help and they almost always have a answer.

Duane


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a source of info on the P2262 fault. Basically it's related to the turbo operation and you should be covered by the engine warranty unless you've got over 100K miles. I'd take it to a dealer and let them sort it out. From what I've read sometimes they can clean the turbo and other times they have to replace it.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/6-7l-engine-transmissions-2007-5/212539-p2262-revisited.html


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

go to cumminforum.com and search p2262 under 6.7 general discussions and you will get all your answers. Looks like a dirty turbo and the dealer will cover cleaning under warranty.

Jim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Get rid of the EGR valve. They sell a bypass kit. That has been known to dirty up your turbo.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your help its going into the shop on Monday first thing.

Regards:
Bennitt5


----------

